# Looking for partial fursuit makers



## Hellerskull (May 14, 2013)

I have a small job and art commissions to earn money to save up and they are stacking up well in the steady pace. I have been thinking of buying a partial fursuit of my alt fursona and able to wear it at the local community events to help raising charity and what's not. I figured that would be awesome. Anyway, I'd like to find a fursuit maker who make high quality partial suits. I'm aware that high quality suits are expensive, but I prefer high quality over shitty quality regardless of the price. 

I'm not going to commission the maker right now or anytime soon, but eventually in the near future when I get enough money to buy him or her for the partial suit commission.

Here is my ref sheet of Kaimana, My alt fursona: 

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/6303903/ (No symbol markings on her back anymore)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9898957/ (updated look on the red corruption on the both sides of her face)

I'd like the corruption marking to be bright red as if they are glowing against the black fur. 

I'd like to see several markers out there who are willing to make partial suit for me. Please give me the price range and I will get an idea of the amount of money I'm saving up to.

Edit: Oh, one thing I forget to mention. I don't want my partial suit to look 'too toony' to me. I'd like to go with semi-realistic look if possible.


----------



## Dokid (May 14, 2013)

I'll just put my price range. 

I'm not doing heads currently (I want to do more practice heads before letting people commission me) but I can do everything else!

My prices are found here: http://twinfc.webs.com/prices

My gallery is here: http://twinfc.webs.com/apps/photos/

Two makers I would also recommend are these two.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/creaturefeaturefurbrications

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/whiteyfawks/


----------



## Hellerskull (May 14, 2013)

Dokid said:


> I'll just put my price range.
> 
> I'm not doing heads currently (I want to do more practice heads before letting people commission me) but I can do everything else!
> 
> ...



I love how you did with the tails! I'd like to commission you soon with the tail alone since I'd love to have one for quite some time now even if it is not come with a complete set. 

Oh, one thing I forget to mention. I don't want my partial suit to look 'too toony' to me. I'd like to go with semi-realistic look if possible.


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Faruku does realistic-ish suits.


----------



## Dokid (May 14, 2013)

Hellerskull said:


> I love how you did with the tails! I'd like to commission you soon with the tail alone since I'd love to have one for quite some time now even if it is not come with a complete set.
> 
> Oh, one thing I forget to mention. I don't want my partial suit to look 'too toony' to me. I'd like to go with semi-realistic look if possible.



Oh thank you! Plenty of practice. Anyways Faruku does really good one and so does Sharpe19 when she opens up.


----------



## jakejynx (May 18, 2013)

Average price right now for decent quality starts around $1000. Some charge more, some charge less.


----------



## Dragoxicon (May 18, 2013)

Hiya!

My partials start at $500 and my complete price list (along with complete gallery) is here: http://radioactimals.deviantart.com/ 
my FA is here: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/radioactimals/


----------

